# Thinking about getting my 1st Glock



## genesis (Jun 18, 2012)

Hi Guys:

I have many years of shooting experience along with some competitive success years back (IPSC and bowling pin shoots). But I've been a revolver guy. Autos have changed quite a bit over the last 20 years with all the new polymer guns and what not. So, I'm think of getting an auto. It would be for home defense, range gun, and possibly CC. I've narrowed my choices down to a Beretta 92FS (I know, kinda big for CC), Ruger SR40C, and Glock 23 or 27 (40 S&W).

What I like about the Glocks is (and please correct me if I'm wrong) I can replace the 40S&W barrel with a 9mm barrel. I can get barrels to shoot cast bullets. And I can get a 22 cal conversion kit. I reload and cast my own bullets. But here's my thinking. While I'll probably do "some" reloading for the 40S&W, and 9mm, I'd use the 22 conversion kit for most practice sessions. I don't want to buy a separate 22 cal dedicated gun. I want to use one gun to shoot 22, 9mm, and 40S&W. I may use the 40S&W for CC with some kind of factory ammo.

The Ruger SR40C doesn't offer a 22 conversion kit, and the conversion kit by Beretta (not some aftermarket kit) is hard to find.

So here's the cost breakdown: (All from the Glock Store GlockStore.com - Glock Parts & Accessories, Glock Magazines & Apparel)
Glock 23 or 27 around $549.00
22 conversion kit around $300.00
9mm barrel to shoot cast bullets around $110.
40S&W barrel to shoot cast bullets $110.00
Adjustable sights $30.00 (Glocks have fixed sights - Correct?)
Total around $1099. Plus a couple hundred for various magazines.

That might seem expensive, but look at the versatility.
I don't think I could do the same with a Glock 29 in 10mm. (i.e. Go from 10mm to 9mm to 22, all with one platform.) Correct? I think I can go from 10mm to 40S&W, and 22. Correct?

Are there any issues or concerns (reliability or otherwise) with the above? Do the 22 conversion kits function pretty well? Is my thinking correct? One platform to shoot 3 calibers.

Your comments (both pro and con) would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks Guys,

Don <><


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

I can't comment on Glock, because I don't own one, nor will I, but as far as the 92fs, or the sr40...I own them both, and you can't go wrong with either one...great shooters....two different animals.....I don't carry either one, but for range and home defense, nothing better.


----------



## genesis (Jun 18, 2012)

berettabone said:


> I can't comment on Glock, because I don't own one, nor will I, but as far as the 92fs, or the sr40...I own them both, and you can't go wrong with either one...great shooters....two different animals.....I don't carry either one, but for range and home defense, nothing better.


Thanks for your comments Berettabone. The Beretta and Ruger are still in the running.

Don <><


----------



## Map9690 (Aug 2, 2012)

I love my glock 34. It's an excellent competition gun due to the long barrel. So if you are looking for a competition gun it's great. For cc I would recommend a 17 or 19. The 22 conversion kit looks awesome by the way. I've found some that also come with a suppressor if you fill out the paper work. Any way, I've put 8000 rounds through my 34 with only one shell getting caught by the slide. Easy to maintain, clean , and you can field strip it in less than 20 seconds. I'd say go for the glock!


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

genesis, I think you have a sound plan. I have both of these models, and I'd recommend the G23 over the G27 as I think the compact is a bit more versatile than the sub-compact, and the recoil is more noticeable in the baby Glock (not painful or anything like that; however, quickly-fired but accurate followup shots WILL be slower with the G27). Glock does offer an adjustable rear sight, but it's fairly crappy (remember, this is coming from a big fan of Glocks), so buying a decent aftermarket sight is a better way to go.

Be aware that the less-expensive conversion kits have lightweight (aluminum?) slides, and so the weight/balance of most converted-to-rimfire Glocks are completely different than the centerfire versions. A newer conversion kit with a steel slide is now being made, but I think it is a bit more expensive than what you listed, and you have to use full-power high-quality .22 ammo to get good reliability.


----------



## Map9690 (Aug 2, 2012)

Dj is right. But if you buy from glockstore.com you'll be all right. It's about $325. After a little research I also found a 50 cal conversion kit..........


----------



## yogiboobooranger (Jun 10, 2009)

Go Glock and also go for the G27 and here is why...size! It is very easy to conceal IWB in a Cross Breed Supertuck and soooo comfortable you forget it is there. Then, you can get all the aforementioned calibers you wanted for it with readily available aftermarket barrels, etc. Now for the better part..you can use G23 13 round mags with an A&G magazine extension which then gives you 13 rounds of .40 S&W with a grip length the size of a glock 23. And for range use, use a G22 mag for even more firepower. When you use the 9mm barrel, you can use the G26 mags, or G19 mags with the A&G Mag extension, and also the G17 mags for range use. And just for kickers, you can get the .357 Sig barrel and shoot that caliber too, using the very same G27-23-22 magazines. So you have many guns in one very nice sized carry package. There is no other gun maker that I know of that allows that kind of versatility in a gun that is priced well and guaranteed to work right from the box. *GO Glock!!*


----------

